# line of sight



## Rick18071 (Dec 20, 2013)

I'm reviewing a plan for a church and theather. 2009 ICC/A117.1 section 802.9 is about lines of sight. But I cannot find a reference anywhere in 2009 IBC or in A117.1 that requirs it.

Anybody?


----------



## steveray (Dec 20, 2013)

Ansi 802.9


----------



## mark handler (Dec 20, 2013)

Sight lines are not in the IBC but the required seats are required to be dispersed


----------



## steveray (Dec 20, 2013)

1108.2.2 Wheelchair spaces.

In theaters, bleachers, grandstands, stadiums, arenas and other fixed seating assembly areas, accessible wheelchair spaces complying with ICC A117.1 shall be provided in accordance with Sections 1108.2.2.1 through 1108.2.2.3.

Are you asking about the sight lines being required or the seats (spaces)?


----------



## Rick18071 (Dec 20, 2013)

line of sight

Asking about sight lines. Are they required by IBC ch. 11?


----------



## steveray (Dec 20, 2013)

1108.2.2......accessible wheelchair spaces complying with ICC A117.1......and then ANSI 117 802.9 is specific to the sight lines......IBC tells you where and ANSI says how.....


----------



## Rick18071 (Dec 21, 2013)

line of sight

Line of sight is a different section than wheel chair spaces. Just want to know where is it referenced that u must have line of sight.


----------



## mark handler (Dec 21, 2013)

Rick18071 said:
			
		

> Asking about sight lines. Are they required by IBC ch. 11?


As stated in post 3

There is nothing in the IBC that addresses sight lines, the ANSI 117 does. The designer should provide them, or he/she can be sued.

You can require the sight lines "if" you are empowered to enforce the ANSI117


----------



## RLGA (Dec 23, 2013)

Rick18071 said:
			
		

> Line of sight is a different section than wheel chair spaces. Just want to know where is it referenced that u must have line of sight.


I don't see where your confusion lies.  Section 802.9 of ANSI A117.1 clearly states the requirement:

*802.9 Lines of Sight. *

Where spectators are expected

to remain seated for purposes of viewing events, spectators

in wheelchair space locations *shall be provided*

*with a line of sight* in accordance with Section 802.9.1.

Where spectators in front of the wheelchair space locations

will be expected to stand at their seats for purposes

of viewing events, spectators in wheelchair

space locations *shall be provided with a line of sight* in

accordance with Section 802.9.2.

(emphais added)


----------



## steveray (Dec 23, 2013)

To hammer it all the way out....IBC 1108.2.2  says you need the spaces and they need to meet ANSI 117.....ANSI 117 says you need the lines of sight and how to do it in 802.9...


----------

